# Urlaub im Ferienpark Aquadelta/Greveliner Meer, brauche Hilfe



## aixellent (10. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich mache Ende Juli mit der Familie einen Wochenurlaub im Ferienpark Aquadelta (NL), Bruinesse am Grevelinger Meer. Das  Grevelinger Meer wird als sauberstes Binnengewässer beworben. Wie ich ja jetzt rausgefunden habe, handelt es sich um einen Salzwassersee. Vispas habe ich schon. So, nun meine Fragen, da ich bislang in der Region noch nicht geangelt habe:

Mein Zielfisch ist Zander. Wo kann ich dem in der Nähe meines Ferienortes am Besten nachstellen? Was kann ich den nun gezielt im Grevelinger Meer beangeln? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Aixellent alias KissMyBass


----------



## aixellent (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Urlaub im Ferienpark Aquadelta/Greveliner Meer, brauche Hilfe*

Hallo,

kennt sich da wirklich keiner aus?

Viele Grüße
R. Lehrheuer


----------



## Timo91 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Urlaub im Ferienpark Aquadelta/Greveliner Meer, brauche Hilfe*

Moinsen.

 Ich fahre am 12.09 nach Aquadelta in den Ferienpark. kenne diesen aber so nur noch von 1995 - 2005 und dort war ich noch sehr jung und weis auch nicht so recht wie es wirklich war damals. 

 Karpfen waren damals reichlich vorhanden in den Seen um Aquadelta aber wie es derzeit ist würde mich mal Interessieren.







 Ich bin wie schon gesagt am 12.09 dort und zwar haben wir eine Holzhütte direkt Rechts bei den Langezogenen See Stück. ich bin auf jedenfall mal gespannt wie es sein wird. Preislich kann man sich nicht beschweren. mit 3 Personen zahlen wir für 5 tage ( 4 Nächte) 650€ für eine fast 100m² große Holzhütte mit 3 Schlafzimmern eigenem Badezimmer und Küche...

 Werden denke ich mal wenn ich wieder da bin und es nicht vergesse euch einen Kleinen Bericht hier lassen.

 werde allerdings nicht nur zum Fischen dort sein. 
 aber für einige eindrücke wird's reichen 


 lg timo


----------



## yellowred (16. September 2016)

*AW: Urlaub im Ferienpark Aquadelta/Greveliner Meer, brauche Hilfe*

Im Aquadelta war ich letztes Jahr. Da gibt's auch weiterhin Karpfen in eher Kleinformat. Da wir nur Raubfischtackle dabei hatten mussten wir improvisieren. Haben dann ein paar von denen mit Drophshot auf Made und Würmer gefangen |supergri.


----------

